# Essential Oil Diffuser



## DarylH (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi, I’m having a discussion over thanksgiving dinner. My wife really wants a diffuser for essential oils. I’ve told her we can’t have one because of the bird. I’ve searched and and gotten different opinions.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Have a read of this article 

Safe Use of Medical Grade Essential Oils with Birds


----------

